# quick release scope rings



## OsitoWolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking putting a scope on my muzzy this year. Want to put quick release scope rings on it for easier cleaning especially out int the field. 
Has anyone use them before? 
How do you like them? pro vs Con...
Do you have to re sight them every time you remove the scope?

Thanks for your help


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I'm moving this post on Muzzleloader scope rings out of the Fishing forum to the Muzzleloader section.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Call me crazy, but I'm moving this post on Muzzleloader scope rings out of the Fishing forum to the Muzzleloader section.
> 
> .


Perhaps he is fishing for a idea? >>O -|\\O-


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the Warnes on one of my muzzleloaders, I clean muzzleloaders with lots of soap and water in a bucket so the quick on-and-off rings are nice. They repeat okay but not perfect. They move a couple inches at 100 yards at most.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Couple inches would be a big deal to me, I wouldn't want to resight my rifle every time I took it out.


----------

